# Muscle Car fans, I need your help (Pic heavy)



## works0fheart (Jan 31, 2014)

Now that you've opened this thread, here's the situation. 

This is my car. It's a 1977 Type LT Camaro. 





































Don't let the nose fool you, it's not a '71. The previous owner had wrecked it and replaced the front end with those valances. I'd originally planned on doing a full restore of the car and was going to put on the actual valances that belong on it but I've actually grown to like the look of the front end currently on it.

Anyways, my father does body work and we're about to start work on the car and we've been going back and forth on a paint scheme for it as well as what front end to put on it. I'm personally a fan of the Baldwin Motion paint scheme and I actually am one of the few people who also likes the '77 front end, big bumper era camaro's. 

These are the paint scheme's that have been catching my eye personally:















I personally really like the green and white although if I did that paint scheme I'd do the green a little lighter, like this:






And here's the paint scheme that my father had come across that he's trying to persuade me to go with, and for good reason. It looks pretty damned good, I'm still just undecided.











I'm not a fan of white cars really though so I'd probably go with it in this scheme, replacing the white with gunmetal. I think black and gunmetal look so good on just about any car:











No matter what style I end up going with I'm definitely going to get the side-mounted exhausts and L88 hood as well as a nice set of nittos and chrome 5 spokes and if the 71 valance gets kept we'll switch out the tail panel as well to match.






Anyways, give me some thoughts, opinions, gripes, or criticism and help me decide what to do.


----------



## TylerEstes (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy shit, my first car was a '77 Camaro. 


That thing is sweet. Can't go wrong with neon green.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 31, 2014)

And then I saw this lol...

https://www.google.com/search?q=lak...&biw=1920&bih=922#q=professor+camaro&tbm=isch


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 31, 2014)

I personally am an enormous fan of gunmetal/charcoal/pewter grey, especially paired with black. Like this






Top left and middle right.


----------



## Force (Jan 31, 2014)

It doesn't matter what colour you go with, it's a Camaro, it wins anyway...............you lucky SOB.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 1, 2014)

I like both greens and the purple (in fact, my Z06 is in the shop right now being painted a purple very similar to the one you posted).

Standout cars like that should get colors that stand out too, not white/gray.


----------



## tssb (Feb 1, 2014)

your dad's suggested scheme + replacing the white with a light gunmetal grey, à la Eleanor :





EDIT : also, do the exhaust a different colour, such as red, very industrial.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 1, 2014)

Another vote for green/purple. I think muscle cars need a good obnoxious color scheme. It'll already be a loud obnoxious car (in the best way of course), its appearance should match that.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the Yenko SS paint scheme, but I don't know if it will look as good on a 77 as it does the 68-69 models. Nice car man.


This is the Yenko






IMHO the race stripes will look best on that model. Good luck and happy choosing


----------



## Bevo (Feb 1, 2014)

Two racing stripes like the pic above, classic!

I like grey on grey or gret with charcoal strips..


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm thinking I may just put the proper front end on it. I know a lot of people don't like the big bumper camaro's, but for whatever reason, I love them. I think that's what I'll probably just end up doing, and I'll probably go for the green and white baldwin motion paint scheme.


----------



## Force (Feb 2, 2014)

Kawasaki green with black & white stripes or graphic.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Feb 2, 2014)

Do the scheme on the purple and white one, but with black and green.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, first off, I am a fellow Camaro owner, myself. I own a 1994 B4C model. My favorite Camaro is a 1977 Z28, which I haven't been able to find _ANYWHERE._

First, I like the front end on it. I think it goes well, and I just think it looks great. 

As for your photos of the paint schemes you should go with, I don't think you should go with _ANY_ of them. This is your car, not the creation of someone else. No doubt, some of those paint-schemes are very polarizing, but you own an LT, not a Baldwin, not a Yenko, etc. To my knowledge, LTs never really had their own "distinct" paint-jobs on them; nothing differentiated them from the bunch. I think, if anything, you should take particular cues from each paint-job, if that's what you wanna do.

You just said your dad does bodywork; that takes some creativity. I think you should both sit down, thumb through some books for ideas, or even draw up some of your own personal designs to make the car "yours." 

I'm not insulting you for wanting to replicate a paint-job, but they've already been done. I think you'd be far prouder of the "finished product" if you stood back, looked at it, and appreciated _YOU_ made it look that cool.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 2, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> I personally really like the green and white although if I did that paint scheme I'd do the green a little lighter, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT ONE.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree, Nails, I think that's what I'm going to do. I appreciate all of the feedback though.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 2, 2014)

Go split bumper or leave the front end as is. The big bumper years were the death of the muscle car. Do a classy solid color or racing stripes. I used the have a hugger orange 70Z28 with white racing stripes. Had a 454 in it. I miss that thing.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 2, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> I agree, Nails, I think that's what I'm going to do. I appreciate all of the feedback though.



My pleasure! I can't wait to see the finished ride!


----------



## Shashing (Feb 4, 2014)

This is what I'd do but maybe paint the stripes a darker shade of green rather than black. Understated finishes go a long way for these cars, especially if you're going with a loud exhaust setup.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 7, 2014)

I would also stay away from fashion of the day colors or schemes, whats cool now may be strange or bad later, think flat black....


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 10, 2014)

I think most of the colors on those old cars were pretty loud even for the time so it's not like I'm too worried about that. I'm not going to make it hot pink or anything, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Dana (Feb 10, 2014)

tssb said:


> your dad's suggested scheme + replacing the white with a light gunmetal grey, à la Eleanor :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this plus, flat clear


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 10, 2014)

Sonic Blue + Silver Stripes:





Hugger Orange + Black Stripes:


----------



## Vinny530 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm kind of a plain jane guy, I like the gunmetal gray with flat black SS stripes. although with the L88 hood and sidepipes, it would definitely need a 70's street freak kinda paint job to go with it.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Hugger Orange + Black Stripes:


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 10, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Hugger Orange + Black Stripes:



The car that my shop is at has one of those sitting there just rotting away, and it's the same color and everything. It makes me sad because it's so nice.


----------

